# Looking into buying a barn, please read and help



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

comon i need this info!!!
help me out


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think, unless someone owns an almost identical property, AND in your area, nobody would be able to answer your questions. Every area is different. Hay cost, electric costs, insurance costs, how much boarders are willing to pay etc. All different, according to where one lives.

Lizzie


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Look in teh phonebook and call around for prices on bedding and feed. Call teh utility company and tell them you are looking at the property and they will tell you what the bills have been running. Call an insurance company and get a general quote. If you can't figure this stuff out I doubt you could run a business


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think, unless someone owns an almost identical property, AND in your area, nobody would be able to answer your questions. Every area is different. Hay cost, electric costs, insurance costs, how much boarders are willing to pay etc. All different, according to where one lives.


Exactly. There are no hard and fast numbers.

Success also depends on atmosphere. You can have the best facility, top notch feed but if you staff, trainers, boarders are divas - no one wants to board there.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

your looking at over 750,000 for a facility


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still just dreaming about my own place, but just check around with a few insurance companies for that cost. It varies so much area to area, so only you can get that figure. It is a fantastic time to buy. Wish I was ready to do it. Are there other barns in your area you can talk to about costs? They'd be able to get you the most realistic figures.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I know of a fabulous place in Missouri. My friend Wendy is selling it. The entire property, house and barn, are always kept in pristine condition.

Homes for Sale in New Haven, Missouri $780,000

Lizzie


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

$780,000 for all that??? I gotta get out of the overpriced northeast. That would be a few million around here.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, I wish I had 780,000 that place is gorgeous! I would say everything depends on your area. Then you are going to have to add everything together and figure out what to charge your borders and you are going to want to keep it reasonable or you aren't going to get any. Its a really hard thing, plus you may find that you are not going to have a full barn all the time which may cause you to up the board on the people already boarding there. And you are also going to have to pay for staff to run a facility that big. Riding instructors and stable hands and probably a stable manager and those start out at at least 12 and hour. Plus insurance, which I'm sure is not that cheap. It is a pretty costly thing, but if you can save money on buying a place you can put that extra money into everything else. Its kind of a gamble sometimes.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Wow, I wish I had 780,000 that place is gorgeous! I would say everything depends on your area. Then you are going to have to add everything together and figure out what to charge your borders and you are going to want to keep it reasonable or you aren't going to get any. Its a really hard thing, plus you may find that you are not going to have a full barn all the time which may cause you to up the board on the people already boarding there.* And you are also going to have to pay for staff to run a facility that big.* Riding instructors and stable hands and probably a stable manager and those start out at at least 12 and hour. Plus insurance, which I'm sure is not that cheap. It is a pretty costly thing, but if you can save money on buying a place you can put that extra money into everything else. Its kind of a gamble sometimes.


_The place only has 10 stalls, and is 27 acres, which isn't that big. My almost 80 year old Grandpa can take care of a place that big without any help. _

_Every single place does not need to employ a riding coach. You could offer just board, and have outside coaches welcome. Just make sure that outside coaches have signed an appropriate waiver, obviously along with your boarders, to make sure that you are not liable for what happens to them. _

_This place is exactly the type of place I am looking for actually, except I would like at least 50 acres. The property FeatheredFeet showed as an example would probably go from anywhere around 300,000 to the price it is listed at depending on location in Southwestern Ontario....and only the lower price because it is lacking in acreage._


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

OP, I am confused a little by your post. Do you have your eyes on a specific property?

The cost of insurance can be gotten by calling your insurance agent and giving the address and discussing what you want to do with the property if you buy it. The cost of water, fuel and such can be gotten by the Realtor getting the past owner's usage.

Bedding you can get by simply calling the local feed store or wherever most people in that area buy such things.

No one here can help you, sorry.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

_



The place only has 10 stalls, and is 27 acres, which isn't that big. My almost 80 year old Grandpa can take care of a place that big without any help. 


Click to expand...

_

_There is more acreage available if you look at the ad. Don't know how much though._

_Here in S. Cal., you couldn't touch such a farm as that, for the price. _
_We looked for ever, when my daughter was trying to find a place. Finally found her farm after a full year of looking. Was $699.000. 11 stall barn on just under five acres, and of course, no pasture. You can see it here.._

_Our Farm_

_



My almost 80 year old Grandpa can take care of a place that big without any help. 


Click to expand...

__Your grandpa must be super human. 

__Lizzie_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I was talking about the origal post actually she said it was 30 stalls. That is a big number of horses for one person to take care of on their own. I mean it depends on what you can do. A stable manager is a good thing to have if you need things organized and don't want to worry about the real business part of things. And if it were me I would hire kids to muck out stalls for me in exchange for riding. Its cheaper and you don't have to do all the work, plus horse lover kids look for those opportunities everywhere.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on your area Klassic. Go to a local tack store and ask about shavings dealers and all those other people. Get prices from quite a few. Can we see the property your interested in?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> _There is more acreage available if you look at the ad. Don't know how much though._
> 
> _Here in S. Cal., you couldn't touch such a farm as that, for the price. _
> _We looked for ever, when my daughter was trying to find a place. Finally found her farm after a full year of looking. Was $699.000. 11 stall barn on just under five acres, and of course, no pasture. You can see it here.._
> ...


 
_I am glad I live where I do then if that is a cost of a farm there! Wowza!_

_My grandparents still have a farm of 93 or 98 acres. Grandma is in her late 60's early 70's and Grandpa is at least 76. We have hired Amish boys to help put the hay and straw into the barn, but other then that, my Grandparents do it all themselves. I used to help more then I do now (shift work is not good for farm work) when I was in grade school and high school. They still jog horses daily, race the STB's they have in training and have a few head of cattle that they raise for butchering. The barn is full with about 6-8 of their own horses, plus a boarder who looks after his own, plus 2ish horses for training. They only recently (within the past 3 years) sold off the sheep and the broodmare band._

_Grandpa also had his knee replaced this year, so he is moving better then he had been before. LOL. He is crochety though. But, I am the favourite Grandkid, so if he gets going to much, I just say Grandpaaaa! and he'll shut up. When he goes...I will be a mess. An honest to goodness mess._


----------

